# Pics from JB's Shallow Run



## tom_in_orl

Nice shots. Thanks for manning my camera too.

Here is a link to where I posted the others in case someone missed it.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1226072343/13#13


----------



## beavis

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]
.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Way to go guys...Looks like a good time!
Too bad we're way over here....  Dave


----------



## averygill

that's pretty tight.


----------



## B.Lee

I meant to ask the first time I saw this thread, now that it's back, I'lla ask.

Why the 20" motors and lift kits on the jack plates? A 15" motor would work much better.

I like lifted trucks, the lifted outboard look isn't working for me.


----------



## tom_in_orl

That's me in the center console LT25. The reason for the long shaft motor was because that's the only remote steer model 25 2 stroke available from Yamaha at the time (2007). You could get a tiller motor in a short or long shaft but not remote steer. You could convert a short shaft tiller to remote steer but it really was not cost effective. I want to say it was between $750 - $1000 to do the conversion and on a $2500 motor that was too much for me. 

I had a a lot of heart ache trying to decide what to do when I purchased the motor but I have actually learned to like the long shaft. When launching on steep ramps The cowling stays out of the water vs some of my buddies with short shaft motors dipping them. The height of the motor is not as noticeable on most boats but the two pictured here are set up to run as shallow as possible. Hence the exaggerated look when jacked all the way up. 

The one thing that does bother me is the availability of lower units. You can get brand new Yamaha 25 2 stroke short shaft lower units on ebay for a couple hundred bucks but the long shafts can not be found for the bargain prices. I think the ones for short shafts are plentiful because people are using short shaft motors for jet drives.


----------



## B.Lee

That makes sense. I figured it wasn't a look went in search of!


----------

